# Set Headphones to 5.1 or Stereo



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 29, 2015)

Howdy lads,

I'm just curious which setting I should be using for my Headphones.
I have the Creative Sound Blaster X7 + Beyerdynamics DT990 Pro 250ohms and I just want the best surround experience that I can get without using the SBX Surround as it's complete useless!

I just bought Dying Light on the PC and so far the surround experience is pretty good but I'd expect a bit more :/ I had windows set to stereo and on the SBX I had surround off also.

Upon using SBX surround it barely does anything other than make things sound more echo like and doesn't widen the sound field at all...

I tried changing windows to 24/96000 5.1 and on SBX I still surround off.
Running Dying Light gave a terrible effect.. I mean the sound is great but the surround is actually lost! So that's useless 
I put SBX Surround on and as usual it was useless and gained no surround at all!

I do assume that I should have windows set to stereo as that's all I need for surround sound and that indeed appears to be true but I've done plenty of research and I've found that 5.1 should be enabled in Windows and SBX should be headphones and even some say SBX surround should be on?!?!
How can this be! I've done this and it makes things sound awful! :L


ANYWAY!
To those of you who know what you're doing, Are my settings set correctly already? Is it the actual game itself that just doesn't support 5.1 surround sound?

Any advice would be lovely!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

Woooo SB X7 - you rich boi!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 29, 2015)

Heh not at all :L But it's a real beauty!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

the only thing i can really suggest is get a proper 5.1 headset though, they tend to have multiple inputs so might not worth with your amp


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2015)

Stereo.  5.1 can be simulated through stereo via digital sound processing where necessary.

I don't know if Dying Light does DSP but if it doesn't, stereo should still sound better.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Howdy lads,
> 
> I'm just curious which setting I should be using for my Headphones.
> I have the Creative Sound Blaster X7 + Beyerdynamics DT990 Pro 250ohms and I just want the best surround experience that I can get without using the SBX Surround as it's complete useless!
> ...



If the headset only has one input (usually connects to green socket on soundcard) then as far as windows is concerned its stereo. So you have to select stereo within windows.  The 5.1 processing happens afterwards by the hardware on the headphone itself so windows doesn't need to be concerned about it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2015)

They are stereo headphones, keep windows set to stereo and let the creative software do the 5.1 simulation. On the game side i'm sure you select headphone or 5.1 so it does multichannel rather than stereo in game. I use Beyerdynamic DT880 Premiums, great headphones.

If you don't like the simulated effect get a proper 5.1 headset. The thing about these gaming branded headsets are that they almost always have good positional audio but aren't as clear sounding as proper stereo headphones.

I find the stereo effect on the DT880 Premiums to be sufficient for gaming, but i also have my Tannoy speakers which are surround so i have a choice.

EDIT: Yeah talking about headsets, some of them use usb so would probably bypass your setup and some have multiple analog connectors.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 29, 2015)

I had a Sharkoon xTactic 5.1 with 4 speakers in each cup and it didn't sound any better than a normal stereo headphones so I stopped bothering with them!
My Logitech G930 virtual 7.1 surround sound did sound pretty good without the virtual surround on though 
My current pair of headphones are just the same and offer a good surround effect in most games, Destiny on the PS4 sounds utterly unreal! Most PS4 games I have just sound very very impressive but on the PC it seems to always lack that special surround effect for some reason.... Maybe PC games just have lower quality audio files??

I just tried Middle Earth - Shadow Of Mordor on the PC and upon changing settings to Home Theatre or Headphones, Headphones does indeed offer better surround sound.. and the same can be said when I changed Windows from 5.1 to stereo! The effect was still better.

I guess after testing multiple games, it does appear as though that stereo is simply the best way to go about getting better surround sound while using headphones ^^



While I'm hear, I would like to ask some other lil questions!

Does it matter or make any difference in changing the audio to 192000 from 48000 or even 96000? 

When should I use SBX Surround or even at all? from my experience it makes everything sound awful!

Does consoles get higher quality audio files over PC?

Cheers lads for your previous comments and your future comments!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Does it matter or make any difference in changing the audio to 192000 from 48000 or even 96000?


Assuming your headphones are even capable of moving at <48kHz, it's doubtful the human ear can perceive it.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> When should I use SBX Surround or even at all? from my experience it makes everything sound awful!


The only DSP I use is Stereo Surround for music on my 5.1 speakers (hate 3 out of 6 being silent).  My experience with DSP matches yours (degrades, not improves the sound).



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Does consoles get higher quality audio files over PC?


Console as in PS4/XB1?  No.  They're limited to HDMI spec which is 8 channels at 192 kHz.  RIFF WAVE format could literally have 256 channels.


----------



## rooivalk (Jan 29, 2015)

out of topic,

but those illuminati sound blaster's landing page looks like designed by 12 years old xD
http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> My current pair of headphones are just the same and offer a good surround effect in most games, Destiny on the PS4 sounds utterly unreal! Most PS4 games I have just sound very very impressive but on the PC it seems to always lack that special surround effect for some reason.... Maybe PC games just have lower quality audio files??!



This is because consoles such as the Xbox and PS4 have standardised audio agreement. All console games come with high definition audio PCM 2.0 / 5.1 / 7.1 as standard. Consoles have licences for Dolby Digital and DTS (HD and non HD). So the aspiration for high quality audio is there from the beginning.

With PC games its up to the individual developers to decide on the quality of the audio. There is no agreement for a minimum standard.   Hence why some PC games have good audio and others have mediocre audio.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> I just tried Middle Earth - Shadow Of Mordor on the PC and upon changing settings to Home Theatre or Headphones, Headphones does indeed offer better surround sound.. and the same can be said when I changed Windows from 5.1 to stereo! The effect was still better. I guess after testing multiple games, it does appear as though that stereo is simply
> 
> the best way to go about getting better surround sound while using headphones ^^



Yes as I explained a few posts back. Windows does NOT acknowledge 5.1 headphones if it only has one audio input jack. As far as windows is concerned its stereo.  Windows doesn't give a flying fuck that the box says "7.1 virtual surround headphones". Windows sees 1 green line-in as stereo.  This is why the stereo option sounds better.  It's then up to your headphones hardware or DSP to upmix the stereo to virtual 5.1 or 7.1.

The only way to improve your audio further is to find headphones with TWO or more audio inputs. That way Windows will recognise it as a legitimate surround system and you can select 5.1 in games and enjoy more audio streams.  IMO it would be cheaper to invest in a homes theatre system because the money you are spending on all these headphones seems ridiculous.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah I see, I didn't realize that consoles have this sort of agreement! I guess this is why I always notice the audio quality as being very good compared to most of my pc games :/ ugh..

How does connecting VIA USB differ? like since I'm not connected up to the computer using the line in jack would windows not see potentially more than stereo?

Also you mention it's up to the headphones or DSP to upmix stereo to virtual 5.1, are you referring to Creatives SBX surround feature or would this virtual surround just automatically kick into effect?

I honestly just don't have any room for 5.1 discrete speaker system so I must stick to headphones for surround sound  but umm.. Should I considering buying the Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 digital headset for gaming purposes??? Since it has 3 drivers in each can it should be capable of better immersion at the cost of quality. 


One last thing! I just bought the Last of us remastered and the surround effect is utterly fantastic!
I had to tinker with the PS4 audio settings and the game itself before I got the fantastic surround effect.
I've noticed that any game with audio settings that allow you to choose Headphones and 5.1 gives the most impressive audio experience ever! Why don't games offer this?! Like BF4 offers this kind of options and that games sound unreal! 
Middle Earth - Shadow of Mordor only has options such as tv, headphones and home theatre... but no option to select my audio Device as being 5.1 or stereo... kinda annoying as I know if this was an option.. things would sound fantastic!

hmm.. I think I'm just over thinking things now and becomming obsessed and gready!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2015)

USB severely restricts your DAC options unless your USB device is a DAC.  USB DACs can support more than just stereo.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Also you mention it's up to the headphones or DSP to upmix stereo to virtual 5.1, are you referring to Creatives SBX surround feature or would this virtual surround just automatically kick into effect?


If you're talking to me, I was referring to HT|OMEGA 2Ch Input, 6Ch Output:





As far as I know, Creative lacks this feature which is why I avoid their cards.




Irish_PXzyan said:


> Should I considering buying the Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 digital headset for gaming purposes??? Since it has 3 drivers in each can it should be capable of better immersion at the cost of quality.


I wouldn't because 3 drivers mean small woofers which mean inability to produce low frequencies.


----------



## peche (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm using Stereo here!

Thermaltake Tt Esports Shock Red /Black, Pretty good Sound, Decent mic and long and thick cables, cannot complain about it, I would like to switch to new Verto (STEREO) ,  Level 10M Headset  (STEREO)   or the new shock 3D (3D 7.1 SURROUND SOUND)

still on stereo because they still bring me decent sound,  most of the 5.1 or 7.1 that I have seen are so expensive and also the fact of a comfortable design may affect, I'm pretty happy my Shock ones, I would like to switch to Level 10 M or Verto because its design.. the only thing that I don’t like about my current Shock it’s the heat, using them  on a sunny day may give a hot hear due its synthetic leather pads, I've tried level 10m many years ago in a temporal job I had and  they are a so much cooler than the shock … because of the pads and design,


About the Shock 3D: I would like to try out the 3d 7.1 Surround Sound they offer, they are also affordable and nice looking, seems to be a little less Warming that the other 2.


Regards, 

Regards,


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah that looks very very nice indeed man, the ability to be able to set it up as stereo and output as 6 channel! Why don't creative do this?! instead of their useless SBX Surround rubbish :/

I would have expected this 400 Euro amp/dac to be able to do some decent surround effect so it's a bit disappointing :/ 
http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/#specs

I mean.. it has a Burr-Brown PCM1794 127dB digital-to-analog converter and some good audiophile components so I could say I would have expected more from this!

At least console gaming sounds fantastic! The last of us is utterly wonderful to listen to 


Since this is connected via USB, it does offer 192000 hz at 24-bit and does support 5.1 at 96000 hz. I guess I need discrete 5.1 speakers to get the most out of this amp/dac?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I've noticed that any game with audio settings that allow you to choose Headphones and 5.1 gives the most impressive audio experience ever! Why don't games offer this?! Like BF4 offers this kind of options and that games sound unreal!



This is because on PC, where possible the quantity of audio channels is scalable depending on the selection within windows or the game's audio settings.

When you select 5.1 within windows or the game's audio settings it allows for up to 6 channels of audio.  BF4 I believe supports to up to 8 channels (7.1). So when you select 5.1 it means the headphones DPS doesn't have to do any up-mixing because the 6 channels already exist. It's usually in the upmix process from 2 channels to 5 channels the quality degrades because of the compression involved.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Also you mention it's up to the headphones or DSP to upmix stereo to virtual 5.1, are you referring to Creatives SBX surround feature or would this virtual surround just automatically kick into effect?



No I'm referring to the surround sound technology integrated into the headset itself.  For example the Logitech G930 headset has a virtual surround sound slider button. This is its hardware DPS for upmixing 2.0 to 5.1

Although most sound cards such as the Omega Striker and most Creative cards will have its own 7.1 upmixing DSPs built into the driver panel.

If you have the Logitech G930  integrated DSPs enabled don't enable the sound card's DSPs at the same time. Otherwise it can degrade the end result. You should pick either one or the other.

PS. If you enable DSPS on the soundcard it defeats the purpose of 7.1 headset. You may as well get normal 2.0 headset and use the soundcards DSPs for the 7.1 upmix.
The headphones integrated 7.1 upmix is really for people that don't have a soundcard capable of the DSP.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 29, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> This is because consoles such as the Xbox and PS4 have standardised audio agreement. All console games come with high definition audio PCM 2.0 / 5.1 / 7.1 as standard. Consoles have licences for Dolby Digital and DTS (HD and non HD). So the aspiration for high quality audio is there from the beginning.
> 
> With PC games its up to the individual developers to decide on the quality of the audio. There is no agreement for a minimum standard.   Hence why some PC games have good audio and others have mediocre audio.



but... for multiplatform games, are the pc versions of the ones on console going to be the same or worse?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 30, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> but... for multiplatform games, are the pc versions of the ones on console going to be the same or worse?



It can be the same or worse depending on what the developers want.

Usually the PC versions audio will be worse because a game publisher isn't going to pay a few hundred thousand pounds for a one off licence for Dolby Digital or DTS,  just to appease the 5% of PC gamers that have a home theatre system hooked up. The publishers responsibility is to make the game as cheaply as possible to yield more profit.

Some of the big titles like Battlefield on PC do support multi channel audio. But  only a small percentage of PC gamers have a home theatre system with HDMI, this is needed for 5.1 PCM multi channel pass-through. Even fewer PC gamers have a compatible soundcard with a DTS connect or Dolby Digital licence to convert PCM 5.1 to DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1 - For this reason a lot of publishers don't bother with good PC audio and save the money instead.

Sony and Microsoft consoles have a special audio chip which has a DTS and Dolby licence,  so games developers don't have to worry about the additional licensing cost out their own pocket. Sony and Microsoft force games publishers  be compatible with their audio specification.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Dent1, your info has been most useful I must say.
I have started playing on my PS4 for the past few days and I must say I really do notice the difference in sound quality over most pc games out there, even good ones..

Battlefield 4, Middle Earth - Shadow of Mordor and Dying Light thus far have the best audio I have heard on a computer but that's such a small number compared to pretty much any PS4 game I have played so far :/

Such a shame really as I'm a pure PC gamer


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks Dent1, your info has been most useful I must say.
> I have started playing on my PS4 for the past few days and I must say I really do notice the difference in sound quality over most pc games out there, even good ones..
> 
> Battlefield 4, Middle Earth - Shadow of Mordor and Dying Light thus far have the best audio I have heard on a computer but that's such a small number compared to pretty much any PS4 game I have played so far :/
> ...



I haven't played Middle Earth and Dying Light. But I've played Battlefield 3 and 4 beta. And its audio can challenge what's on the console. I'm lucky enough to have a home theatre system (Onkyo TX-SR309 Receiver, 2x Kef Cresta 1, 1x Kef Center 20c) so I'm able to select 5.1 within windows and within the game to unlock Battlefields multi channel PCM 5.1 audio .  Your opinion is low because you are using virtual 5.1 headphones which are restricted to a very compressed 2.0 to 5.1 emulation.  Your experience is in the hands of the headphones ability to do a good job emulating 5.1 which is no fault of the game's audio itself.

In most modern PC games you already have a perfect 5.1 and 7.1 channel.  But your virtual headphones are only using 2.0 channels (font) and disposing of the real rear and center channels. The  headphone then guess the position of the missing channels through a highly compressed up mixing which degrades the quality and its a gamble whether the up mix will yield accurate positional audio.  But why guess the audio position when the precise channels was there to begin with?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah you're absolutely right man, I guess I really can't expect much from stereo headphones 
I really think id be better off buying the roccat xtd 5.1 headphones as it does have 3 speakers in each can.. I cant go with a home theatre so I have to avoid looking :/

I did have a pair of sharkoon xtactic 5.1 headphones that had 4 speakers in each can but the drivers were 10mm and I think the woofer was 20mm 

The Roccat xtd has 2x40mm drivers and a 30mm for the woofer.. Seems okay to me and surely that will give me real surround sound!

I mean.. The sharkoon headphones sounded pretty poor but they did give superb surround sound!

What do you say??


----------



## newconroer (Jan 31, 2015)

You mean after all this time since you bought the headphones, you haven't been scouring Head-fi.org to figure out what settings to use!!?

People here have suggested to set Windows to stereo and rely on your Creative service to handle any up-mixing. But because you are using stereo headphones, and not '5.1' headphones, I disagree.

Set Windows to 5.1 or 7.1
Set your headphones (Creative utility) to Headphone setting(including any preamp adjustments), on 8 channel using 44.1khz.
Set in-game (if available) to whichever sounds best(don't worry about aligning it to Windows settings, the in-game option is just a template they made up)

Remember that modern games use situational sounds, so 'surround' is provided almost entirely by the game. The only thing your headphones could do to enhance that, is to have a larger sound staging.
Using virtual surround such as SBX, is not ideal.

Have you invested in an amplifier yet? Putting some punch and authority into your DAC/card would go a long ways to brightening and highlighting the audio.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 1, 2015)

heh no I haven't! I don't use that website at all sure  perhaps I should then???

hmm I'm interested in your view there! Tomorrow I will do as you suggest and just hear what happens  hopefully that'll help with the sound stage being filled up just like I experience on the ps4 ^^

would this sound blaster x7 not be good enough as an amp??? It cost me 400 euro! I did actually connect my fiio e07k up to it just to see what happens and it certainly added a considerable punch to the bass! But the quality got degraded a little bit...maybe ill configure things a bit more with it??


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry lads for this double post but I just realized that my laptop has a Spdif out port so I was wondering if I should use this? as this is how I connect this X7 up to the PS4?

How ever, I have been trying to get this to work but there isn't any sound coming through :/
When this is set up properly on thr PS4, the Dolby Digital light turns on but I'm not getting this through my PC!
I just don't know how this stuff works :/
Does anyone know if it should work and if so, how do I get this working!


----------



## newconroer (Feb 1, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> heh no I haven't! I don't use that website at all sure  perhaps I should then???
> 
> hmm I'm interested in your view there! Tomorrow I will do as you suggest and just hear what happens  hopefully that'll help with the sound stage being filled up just like I experience on the ps4 ^^
> 
> would this sound blaster x7 not be good enough as an amp??? It cost me 400 euro! I did actually connect my fiio e07k up to it just to see what happens and it certainly added a considerable punch to the bass! But the quality got degraded a little bit...maybe ill configure things a bit more with it??



I can't speak to that sound card particularly, or it's built in amplifier. It's possible it has the punch to really drive your Beyer. What setting is the amplifier on?
Personally I would always use a stand alone desktop amp, and then a basic sound card/DAC. Having one with a built-in amplifier may help, but is not required. You also have to consider that on entry level audiophile cans such as those Beyer's, that benefits of a top of the line sound card isn't going to be noticed. 
Maybe you should invest a proper surround sound optical system. Alternatively, sell that x7, buy a decent desktop amp and use a basic sound card, like the Asus Xonar series.

There's far more knowledgable people over at Head-fi, and of course articles on every thing you've been asking about, as well as old threads covering these questions.


----------

